
This Is the World's First Cryptocurrency Issued by a Hedge Fund - tonez
http://www.forbes.com/sites/laurashin/2017/02/21/this-is-the-worlds-first-cryptocurrency-issued-by-a-hedge-fund/#1c52084538ca
======
Kinnard
Haven't had a chance to look into this in-depth but it seems like it pulls
some inspiration from decentralized prediction markets i.e. Augur/Truthcoin

